# Foil Converters Electrolysis



## stoneware (Jul 20, 2021)

Parting cell foil converter as anode - stainless sheet for cathode and the wash coat soon falls free. For alumina comb I use four 100 watt transducers operating at 28 MHZ.


----------



## stoneware (Jul 23, 2021)

Foils if you use a small hydraulic press to press the foil into an oval shape, turn and repeat the wash coat falls off when tapped onto a metal sheet which I also place under the foil when compressing.

The tank will remove what little is left behind, the trick is not to compress the foil so tightly your closing the pores.

As for the combs you can finish these up with laser steves acid bleach method after subjecting them to the tank if your unsure the tank did not do a complete job of removing the wash coat.

I run the comb over night then turn then end for end for another 10 hours of so, large comb I cut in half to lessen their depth.

Transducers operating at 28 MHZ are pretty aggressive and will damage softer metals but I found the comb being a soft material acted acoustically so no damage was incurred.

I thought about trying 30/35 MHZ transducers which produce a much smaller cavitation bubble for better penetration into the comb but since cats have become much to expensive to obtain in my neighhood have moved onto other projects.

I once added dish detergent ti break surface tension which resulted in so much foam I ran out of buckets, as the foam collapsed you can see evidence of precious metals had attached.

A heat source hair dryer or torch looks after the foam, I suspect if I had added a couple of drops of diesel fuel or pine oil I would have had a good flotation system to use on ore's containing precious metals.

First mill the ore into powder.


----------



## stoneware (Jul 23, 2021)

Wear gloves, and the wall of my tank could have been much thinner.


----------

